# How long should you leave CPU paste to dry?



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey guys,

After having some problems with paste last night, I wiped both the cooler and the processor clean with white spirit and some paper towel and started again with some new paste which I ordered online (the make is Asaka).

Anyway, after reattaching the CPU cooler/heatsink and standing the case back up again (after a gap of about half hour), after a few minutes the cooler slipped but didn't manage to go any further to damage anything.

I know it was probably a bit of a stupid thing to move it so soon after doing the paste but this is my first build so I'm a bit naive :laugh:. 

How long should I leave the paste drying and how should I make sure the cooler is stuck well to the processor?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the paste is NOT an adhesive

the paste carries microscopic particles of silver ....... these particules are used to bidge the microscopic pits in the metal cover of the cpu ?????? the paste wont get fully dry for almost a year .......... then you will need a frsh coating when it does get fully dry?

the heat sink should have its own method for attachment ........ thats not the job of the thermal grease


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

Ah...whoops lol.

Okay, well I'm having a couple of problems attaching my heatsink/cpu cooler to my motherboard then . I've got the brackets but it's really fiddly and I'm trying to think of an easier way to attach it to my mobo. The manual that came with the cooler is useless, lots of tiny pictures and the downloadable version isn't much better .

My mobo is a Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L and my CPU Cooler is a Gigabyte G-Power Pro GH-PDU21-MF.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you trying to do this in the case or on the bench?
Set the heat sink and motherboard up outside the case on the bench.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

Ah...I've been meaning to get back to this thread all night . I took the mobo out onto the bench and used the supplied mounts and now the cooler isn't going anywhere. 

I rocked it gently and it's moving along with the mobo so that's a sure sign it's secure, plus the mounts are directly over the "feet" of the cooler so there'll be no future problems of it even minorly slipping out of place .


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

now youre cookin with the stove on!!


----------

